# Back an forth.



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Looking at M&P9 and G19. I can't decide.

Opinons?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Add the P99 A/S to that short list, man


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Add the P99 A/S to that short list, man


Oh man, don't make this worse for me!:smt082


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Buying both cures this problem. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Buying both cures this problem. :mrgreen:


:smt082 Thanks, thats no help either.:smt082


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

If your not going to take their advice, then why did you ask?

 

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Take this with a grain of salt, since I am the resident Glockaholic. I'd buy the G19 simply because of its far longer successful track record and much greater availability of holsters, magazines, and various other accessories.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Take this with a grain of salt, since I am the resident Glockaholic. I'd buy the G19 simply because of its far longer successful track record and much greater availability of holsters, magazines, and various other accessories.


Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> If your not going to take their advice, then why did you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> WM


And you would recommend, which?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

You can't go wrong with either. The M&P is a little larger gun than the G19 but it overall gives you more gun for the buck, Three backstraps, comes with two 17 round mags, world class accuracy, low felt recoil, stainless steel blued slide, loaded chamber indicator, great trigger, and S&W lifetime warranty. It does not have the long track record of the Glock but all the M&P needs is time for that. If you can try them both out first their both excellent guns. If you can't decide, toss a coin.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Seriously, I shoot the P99 better than I can any Glock.

the M&P is cool, but I will agree w/ Mike - if you ONLY are deciding between those TWO, I'd get the Glock as well... Been around longer...

But, I'd buy neither myself, because of the ol' P99  :smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> And you would recommend, which?


Uhhh, :smt087

I really have no useful advise here.

But generally, I like the "Buy both" philosophy.

WM


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks guys! :smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I have to go with Mike on this one. The Glock is so easy to get accessories for, it has a proven track record, and if I may add one thing... it's easier to break down. I turned away from the M&Ps pretty fast when I saw how they break down and get these images of that tool eventually coming loose and vanishing, so you need to use a pen or something. I'm also slightly untrusting of S&W semi-autos. So I'd go for the Glock. You know you are getting a reliable weapon that is always going to be there for you when you need it and it won't cause you any grief when you want to care for it. Low maintenance, durability, and easily accessible parts and accessories are always a major, major plus.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

My only reservation about the glock is the trigger safety system.
Anyone have comments on that? Good or bad?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> the M&P is cool, but I will agree w/ Mike - if you ONLY are deciding between those TWO, I'd get the Glock as well... Been around longer...


Well I say 1911 because it have been around even longer! :smt109 
Longer means better right? :reading:

I would go for the S&W but that is just me.
What the hell am I talking about? I would go for a HK! But again...that is just me :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I turned away from the M&Ps pretty fast when I saw how they break down and get these images of that tool eventually coming loose and vanishing, so you need to use a pen or something.


You don't need that tool to break down an M&P. Even as big as my hands are I can use my pinky to push done the lever and break down an M&P in 3-4 seconds. I have never used the backstrap tool to break down mine.


----------



## 9x19 (Sep 19, 2006)

The Glock 19... Better accessories, outstanding factory support, and the internal safeties work just fine.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

You could buy a hideous foreign thing made in a socialist country by a company that hasn't even been around 30 years or you could buy an American pistol made in this country by Americans whose company has been around over 150 years and has great service. Yeah... that's a toughy.

And the comical thing is people blame the government for the national deficit and factories being moved overseas.
Sorry for the rant. I'm just one of those "buy American" types.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Revolver said:


> You could buy a hideous foreign thing made in a socialist country by a company that hasn't even been around 30 years or you could buy an American pistol made in this country by Americans whose company has been around over 150 years and has great service. Yeah... that's a toughy.
> 
> And the comical thing is people blame the government for the national deficit and factories being moved overseas.
> Sorry for the rant. I'm just one of those "buy American" types.


No problem. Bad news though, I don't intend to ever buy an American car again. I don't buy junk.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> No problem. Bad news though, I don't intend to ever buy an American car again. I don't buy junk.


Yes, I won't buy an American car again either...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Well I say 1911 because it have been around even longer! :smt109
> Longer means better right? :reading:
> 
> I would go for the S&W but that is just me.


Well, since he never mentioned that he was even considering a 1911, no one else brought it up.

The M&P is a nice pistol. But it's a new gun, with no track record. Accessories for it are rare compared to more common pistols. If you can live with that, great. It's very fine for a range gun. I even recommended to Galco that they expand their holster line for the M&P because I think the gun will eventually take off. But it still has a VERY short track record, and S&W's history with autos has been rather...checkered. Their history with polymer-framed autos has been rather...atrocious.

Every suitable holster from every maker is made for the Glock 19. New magazines are everywhere for $15-$20. Night sights, laser sights, and a zillion other accessories are available for the Glock. Glock armorers are on practically every corner. The "institutional knowledge" in the firearms training industry is deep for this design. The Glock is perfectly safe as long as you follow Rule Three, and it has been working fine since 1984 or so. Anyone who says the Glock is somehow more dangerous than other designs is simply confessing that they don't know how to safely handle a loaded weapon.

I don't give a damn where the Glock is made. If it says "Austria," that's fine, if it's a good product. The gun works, and that's what I care about when it comes to defending my life and that of my wife and daughter.

Besides, Massachusetts is pretty much a socialist entity and a lost cause, anyway. Would anyone on this board volunteer to move there? ... Yeah, I didn't think so.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Put me in the Glock camp. The G19 is the most size efficient high cap 9mm I can think of. Regards, Richard


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I won't buy an American car again either...


I don't buy newer than 17 years old so I really don't have those problems. Most of them are made in Mexico or Canada anyway.


----------

